# 'Netting The Old Folk: Seniors on the Internet



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

It was bound to happen sooner or later, and it seems to be happening now. Seniors are taking to the Internet in greater numbers than ever before.

A recent *Pew Research study* confirmed that as of February 2012, 58% of polled senior citizens responded that they owned a desktop personal computer and 61% stated they owned a laptop computer.

In addition, one third (34%) of polled internet users age 65 and older  reported using social networking sites such as Facebook and LinkedIn,  with 18% of them using it in a typical day. Email remains a staple for  this demographic of Internet user.


 The Internet isn’t the only type of technology that Senior Citizens  are embracing. The study also found that 69% of those polled owned a cell phone – an increase from 57% in May 2010. Even 56% of those aged  76 and above responded that they owned a cell phone of some kind,  meaning that even older generations have adapted to a more connected way  of life.

So the next time you're shopping for the senior citizen in your life, you might take a pass on the sweaters and scarves and hook them up with a nice new portable hard drive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

It's hard for anyone to do without the internet really, regardless of age.  I didn't get my first computer until the year 2000, and I still only have one desktop.  They're slowly phasing out local daily newspapers, and the ones that are available for delivery get more expensive every year.  I have dial-up connection, so I don't read much of my news online...and keepin' the newspaper subscription so my furkid will keep his job and not become unemployed.   The post offices are slowly shutting down too, and delivery days being eliminated...so more will have to rely on email for bill paying, etc.  From what I hear, it may not be free in the future.  I still just have a basic pre-paid Tracfone, no camera or online access.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's hard for anyone to do without the internet really, regardless of age.  I didn't get my first computer until the year 2000, and I still only have one desktop.  They're slowly phasing out local daily newspapers, and the ones that are available for delivery get more expensive every year.  I have dial-up connection, so I don't read much of my news online...and keepin' the newspaper subscription so my furkid will keep his job and not become unemployed.   The post offices are slowly shutting down too, and delivery days being eliminated...so more will have to rely on email for bill paying, etc.  From what I hear, it may not be free in the future.  I still just have a basic pre-paid Tracfone, no camera or online access.



I have probably the very same Tracfone sitting in the top drawer of my dresser, bereft of minutes. Everything I do, any communications I have, are all 'Net-based. I've never liked phones anyway, so it suits me fine. And, it isn't as if anyone has to keep tabs on me - I mean, in a loving way; it's not like I'm wearing an ankle monitor or anything.

... because I'm totally not, I swear. It's a friendship bracelet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2012)

Funny Sifu! layful:  I share the phone with my husband also, so whoever is going out and wants to have it with them does, usually me.  Don't need to be constantly connected, like some folks...and from some conversations I 'unfortunately' have overheard, it seems that there a lot of nothing being said.  Usually younger people will cross the street while texting someone, completely oblivious of their surroundings...funny when they walk into a pole or tree.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, I do wonder how people get away with having affairs nowadays. What excuse do they come up with when they don't immediately answer their smart phone?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2012)

Elzee said:


> Yes, I do wonder how people get away with having affairs nowadays. What excuse do they come up with when they don't immediately answer their smart phone?



I suppose you could find answers to such questions at a forum such as *Loveshack.org* ... or even *ChatCheaters Forum*!


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 1, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> I suppose you could find answers to such questions at a forum such as *Loveshack.org* ... or even *ChatCheaters Forum*!



<sigh> leave it to you to have a fast answer for something like that - lol lol

I've made my living on computers since 1973 and have been on the internet since '92 or '93, I can't remember.  Mr. TWHRider and I ditched the land line at this house four years ago.  The cell phones are much handier but that doesn't mean we talk on them incessantly - lol lol 

 Dial-up in my little part of Middle Tennessee is still on the Old Ma Bell cables and if it isn't, it ought to be - lol.  Our house phone was always going dead and it took forever listening to that obnoxious sound to get on-line when the phone did work.

We went with Hughes.net when we ditched the house phone.  Mr. TWHRider often sells race parts or old Ford items on Ebay and we needed the speed so he can upload pics without taking a sledgehammer to every computer component on the desk:upset:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> <sigh> leave it to you to have a fast answer for something like that - lol lol



Well, it was research for a previous article I wrote. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



> I've made my living on computers since 1973 and have been on the internet since '92 or '93, I can't remember.  Mr. TWHRider and I ditched the land line at this house four years ago.  The cell phones are much handier but that doesn't mean we talk on them incessantly - lol lol
> 
> Dial-up in my little part of Middle Tennessee is still on the Old Ma Bell cables and if it isn't, it ought to be - lol.  Our house phone was always going dead and it took forever listening to that obnoxious sound to get on-line when the phone did work.
> 
> We went with Hughes.net when we ditched the house phone.  Mr. TWHRider often sells race parts or old Ford items on Ebay and we needed the speed so he can upload pics without taking a sledgehammer to every computer component on the desk:upset:



Well do I remember dial-up - I haven't had it in several years now but I'm still mentally scarred from that loud scratching/beeping tone it would give out while connecting. Going out for the evening paper made use of the time it took to connect, but I don't miss that either. 

I'm on a standard 5Mb cable connection now through Service Electric - no complaints so far. I've had them before, so no surprises. But the price is still a shock.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm still on dial-up for $10 a month, don't hear that tone though when connecting.  It is slow, like I really have trouble viewing video clips, usually just go to the library that's a couple of blocks away if there's a video I'm interested in seeing.  Not sure what they use at the library, but sometimes I think it's slower than my home computer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2012)

Heh - I was ruined for life after I had the opportunity to use a T3 line at one company I worked for. That thing was blazingly fast, but I wouldn't want to pay the bills for it unless I hit the lottery.

You notice how nice I'm trying to be by not mentioning senior porn sites?  I wonder if that's a lucrative market ... 

*runs off to purchase the domain _PhilsFastFillies.com_ *


----------

